# Ever Want to Go Back in Time?



## N. Eshelman (Sep 16, 2008)

This is really fun, folks! Please try to post your pics if you do this! It is quite fun.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> This is really fun, folks! Please try to post your pics if you do this! It is quite fun.



So where are your pics?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2008)

and more...


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2008)

and finally...


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 16, 2008)

sad thing is, that last one (1988) is just about when I graduated, and apart from the facial hair, it's... um.... oh I'm ashamed to say how close it is.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is my favorite picture: 
View attachment 243 
I have a really round face that doesn't fit very well in most of the templates.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 16, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


>



You look like that British guy that Mike Myers does:


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought in the beginning that these Nathan's and Todd P.'s were real photos. Said to myself, I'm not going to go to all that trouble of scanning yearbook photos. I said "Wow, that was Todd Pedlar back in the day, huh? I can see it."

*shaking head in stupidity*


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 18, 2008)

I think there was a glitch in mine...went too far


----------



## caddy (Sep 18, 2008)

^

LOL 

Too funny...


----------

